# Hi



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

I plan on buying a mk1 Audi TT 225 bhp. Currently I own a Bmw E30 325i Sport and have had a mr2 turbo before. Would like a few pointers in what to look for when buying a TT and what the main issues are.

Thanks


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum theres lots of info on this site have a search mate.


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. look at the cars for sale section, good look with getting a TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a warm welcome!! Thanks guys. Ok the e30 is nearly gone and ive seen a few 1.8t 225 TT's that i really like. The plan is to find a decent one for as cheap as possible but in good condition . Read a bit on what the common problems are but now the forums back i can continue.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

